# 2013 Hell's Bay Professional



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought a practically brand-new 2013 Hell's Bay Professional and brought it home on October 3, 2015. One week later, after getting the skiff on the water for the first time in a tournament in Melbourne, I was involved in a crash on the causeway going over the Indian River. A 20 year-old girl hit me broadside on the port side of the skiff, causing the truck and trailer to jack knife and end up facing west (we were heading East at the time). Witnesses say she was texting. Needless to say, I was disappointed. The boat was towed to a friend's house in Satellite Beach and then to the Hell's Bay shop in Titusville the following Tuesday. After 3 long months, I went up to get her back yesterday. Paul and the rest of the service team at Hell's Bay did a fantastic job. So, I now have a brand new Ram-Lin custom trailer and a better than new Hell's Bay Professional! Here's a link to several photos from before the crash, at the crash site and shortly thereafter, during the repair process and the end product.

http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/DBStoots/slideshow/Boat Stuff/2013 Hells Bay Professional Repair


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Boat looks great.....
Not sure I could have reacted calmly if she would have hit my HB. Is that trailer line X'ed or is that power coating? I like that look alot.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful man! And holy smoly your garage is insanely immaculate too.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great looking repair. Good that no one was injured.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow! I hate people who text and drive - i think of it is tantamount to drinking and driving/vehicular manslaughter!

Glad you got a quality repair - did you car insurance cover it all?


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Great looking boat. Almost made me sick looking at the pics at the crash, but it looks better than ever now.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow congrats, that boat is one of a kind! I have never seen one with that color scheme, it looks very sharp. It must have been tough seeing it wrecked. It looked like the trailer took the majority of the damage.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

glad it worked out, that chicks picture would be on a milk carton if that was my skiff.

did you get lady-laws phone number? -rorrrr!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

CaptainRob said:


> Boat looks great.....
> Not sure I could have reacted calmly if she would have hit my HB. Is that trailer line X'ed or is that power coating? I like that look alot.


Thanks. It's black bedliner-like painted in lieu of anodization.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

yobata said:


> Wow! I hate people who text and drive - i think of it is tantamount to drinking and driving/vehicular manslaughter!
> 
> Glad you got a quality repair - did you car insurance cover it all?


Thanks. Fortunately, since she was at fault and had insurance everything was covered by her insurer.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

el9surf said:


> Wow congrats, that boat is one of a kind! I have never seen one with that color scheme, it looks very sharp. It must have been tough seeing it wrecked. It looked like the trailer took the majority of the damage.


Thanks. Yes, the trailer was totaled. The skiff sustained quite a bit of damage, but nothing "terminal". You can't even tell it was damaged now. I also had $7500 damage to the truck.


----------



## RC Sanders (Dec 5, 2015)

anytide said:


> glad it worked out, that chicks picture would be on a milk carton if that was my skiff.
> 
> did you get lady-laws phone number? -rorrrr!


I was thinking the same thing about our lady copper!


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Wait... she was texting while crossing/merging lanes of traffic? WTF? Why am I dumbfounded and not surprised at the same time. Amazing that she didn't completely broadside the hull.

That's a slick looking rig. Glad everyone ended up OK and boat is back to where it should be.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man that must have been a real butt pucker moment! 

Did they re-gelcoat the entire hull? Glad you got her back in new condition.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

anytide said:


> did you get lady-laws phone number? -rorrrr!


back off mod...you're out of your jurisdiction.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

YnR said:


> Wait... she was texting while crossing/merging lanes of traffic? WTF? Why am I dumbfounded and not surprised at the same time. Amazing that she didn't completely broadside the hull.
> 
> That's a slick looking rig. Glad everyone ended up OK and boat is back to where it should be.


The causeway is four lines--two east bound and two west bound, divided by a jersey wall. The witnesses said she was immediately behind me in the right east bound lane, and then suddenly swerved left and then immediately back to the right and then hit the boat and trailer about mid-ship.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Net 30 said:


> Man that must have been a real butt pucker moment!
> 
> Did they re-gelcoat the entire hull? Glad you got her back in new condition.


Thanks. Yes, the repairs were done and then the entire hull was re-gel coated. Because the hull is black, they had to sand and buff 3 or 4 times to make sure there were no imperfections. Really better than new!


----------



## Paul Gator (Feb 1, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> I bought a practically brand-new 2013 Hell's Bay Professional and brought it home on October 3, 2015. One week later, after getting the skiff on the water for the first time in a tournament in Melbourne, I was involved in a crash on the causeway going over the Indian River. A 20 year-old girl hit me broadside on the port side of the skiff, causing the truck and trailer to jack knife and end up facing west (we were heading East at the time). Witnesses say she was texting. Needless to say, I was disappointed. The boat was towed to a friend's house in Satellite Beach and then to the Hell's Bay shop in Titusville the following Tuesday. After 3 long months, I went up to get her back yesterday. Paul and the rest of the service team at Hell's Bay did a fantastic job. So, I now have a brand new Ram-Lin custom trailer and a better than new Hell's Bay Professional! Here's a link to several photos from before the crash, at the crash site and shortly thereafter, during the repair process and the end product.
> 
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/DBStoots/slideshow/Boat Stuff/2013 Hells Bay Professional Repair


how much u asking


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Paul Gator said:


> how much u asking


A swing and a miss. Sorry Hombre, this isn't a for sale page.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I think I would have had to punch her in the face. I'm talking right when I get out of the truck, squared her up in the beeker!!! Good to know everything worked out though. Yeah that trailer is sweet. Never seen the paint over AL always seen the paint over galvanized. Awesome skiff man.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, painful to see those crash pics. Glad no one got hurt. The repaired boat is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

They did a nice job on the repair. Congrats on getting your ride back!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Really enjoying it!
View attachment 6037


----------

